# First full-size PhotoEZ screenprints



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g44/Grimnirsalias/Picture025.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g44/Grimnirsalias/Picture027.jpg

Next up will be "Heathenry - you CAN take it with you!" (the stencil's still drying  )


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Congratulations - are you enjoying it so far? See yourself continuing to enjoy it?


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah it's great! Even the mistakes  of which I've made a few (hint - don't forget to take off the protective film when exposing the stencil!).

Now to get some made up and see if they sell as well as I hope...


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Raven, eas it as EZ at they claim it to be? Did you do more than one of each design? if so do you need to clean the screen before each shirt?
Nice designs you have made.

Alex


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

It does seem to be as simple as they say - I exposed these images with natural sunlight from pics printed on standard computer paper (I didn't have any transparencies on hand) and must say it worked perfectly.

I've done 3 from the same stencil but TBH I wasn't using ink I was using acrylic paint and that does tend to dry quickly. Not a major problem but I'd not want to do more that 3 with it. When I've got these dried I'm going to try a longer run using the versatex ink (I only have the 1 colour ink but lots of different acrylics) and see how it does. I didn't have to wash the screen between each one. Runs on Mead is with the Pearl metallic ink, WWLD is with bronze acrylic

One thing I would say is be prepared to let the screen dry out thouroughly between washing the ink out and doing another print run. The stencil material softens up a fair bit in water and becomes tacky.

I've printed off a run of 3 with the new stencil too but my cam is useless at night so no pics till tomorrow! One good thing about acrylics - they print well on darks


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g44/Grimnirsalias/Picture029.jpg

That's the new one - pic came out a bit better than I was expecting  It's on the same tees as the others (Jerzees navy blue)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Raven, thanks for the great photos. I love seeing how things look after testing.

Does the PhotoEZ only do one color, or can you set it up to do more colors as well.

That's pretty nice


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, there's no frame so registration will be a bit of a problem, but I'm working on it  ezscreenprint do a frame you can tape the screen to, I'm thinking of using that and adapting it to make a mini carousel, might take a while though!


----------



## hon623 (Jan 17, 2007)

Good to know that your EZ can work out for you. However, I've heard tons of the bad experience from our new customer who want to get into screen printing for business. I saw that system in person in the ISS show, and I think if you want to print your shirt as a hobby, that's ok, but if you want to use it for your business, I would think twice before I use it. 

Anyway, have fun on the screen printing!


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

The problems with a full screenprinting setup for me are twofold - cost and space. I have very little of each! PhotoEZ is cheaper in the short term for single colour prints due to lower setup costs. It is also possible to use in a small space whereas a printing carousel takes up quite a bit of space.

I'm very happy with the results so far, and with luck I'll be able to get started with this.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Shirts look nice. 
(I would place the top of the design about 3" below the collar.)

We would love to see the process in action. You could be the UK's version of badalou and his famous video's 

Shoot some pictures and post a "how to" when you get the system running smoothly.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks!

I think I might wait until I get a new squeegee - I'm using the worlds smallest squeegee right now (it's about 2-3" wide lol) and takes much longer like that.

might also wait until my workspace looks less like a tool & scrap rummage sale  too many projects on the go...


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

HeathenPeddler said:


> ...might also wait until my workspace looks less like a tool & scrap rummage sale  too many projects on the go...


Put price tags on all the clutter in the background, you might get some offers from people watching your demo.  A bed sheet will make a lot of the stuff disappear.

You could always take your stuff to a park or other famous location that would make a nice back drop to your video.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Here's my first halftone tee with photoez

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g44/Grimnirsalias/Picture033.jpg

Closeup
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g44/Grimnirsalias/Picture030.jpg


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Looking good Raven. Thanks for posting more pictures.


Alex


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

HeathenPeddler said:


> Here's my first halftone tee with photoez
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g44/Grimnirsalias/Picture033.jpg
> 
> ...


Hi Raven, shirts look really good  Could u tell a little on how u did the halftone design? THanks


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

HeathenPeddler said:


> Well, there's no frame so registration will be a bit of a problem, but I'm working on it  ezscreenprint do a frame you can tape the screen to, I'm thinking of using that and adapting it to make a mini carousel, might take a while though!


Hey, I hope you are stil enjoying your PhotoEZ equipment. Did you get to figure out something for the registration? did you do the mini carousel?


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Ran out of blanks right now so not much experimenting going on. I still need to get a decent frame sorted out. Shouldn't be too hard, but a lot of other things going on right now  I'm just about to start a BYOB business course too which limits the time to tinker.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Annushka said:


> Hi Raven, shirts look really good  Could u tell a little on how u did the halftone design? THanks



I'd like to know too.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Shirley's sending me some more stencil material so I'll do a Heathens guide to halftones with PhotoEZ when it arrives


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Raven we'll be waiting anxiously.


----------



## EXile (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice, im anxious to see how the halftone design works,

Good lookin out


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Creating a PhotoEZZ halftone

That's the link to the halftone photo-tutorial page I threw together  Let me know what you think! In case you're wondering, the old fella is Odhinn.


----------



## mixphat (Mar 15, 2007)

nice and clear!


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Great tutorial. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey, I just got the new EZScreenprint.com newsletter and they've featured my tutorial! How cool is that?


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah I saw that. They also have added a bunch of new supplies. 

I just picked up some of their metallic paints and a large exposure board. 

I just wish their shipping was a tiny bit lower. My shipping ended up being 20% of my order cost.


----------



## KurtsShirts (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice job THP! I myself have just purchased a starter kit of PhotoEZ. I have a LOT of 1 color designs that I would love to be able to have genuinely screen printed instead of transfers. 

If this works as well for me as it did for you it would be a great way to offer "made to order" shirts, thus having to keep printed shirts in different sizes on hand all the time! 

Not to mention I live in an apartment, which makes it all the more perfect!

I'll report my experience when it arrives.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, the weather's getting warmer and the orders have started to come in. Looks like this is going to be a good summer! Had good reports back from my customers so I'm a very happy bunny right now. Not only that but I've even got a cheque coming from Cafepress - my first royalty cheque 

Bring on the summer - I'm ready and gnashing at the bit!


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

That's a great tutorial!

I get StencilPro from the Circuit Bridge website. I prefer stencilpro simply because it sticks to the shirt better than photoez when you print, but I've tried both and they're great products for people like me who have half of a room to print, iron, package, and store shirts!

I didn't even think halftones were possible with photoez, I should try it soon...


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Hey Raven, thanks for the great photos. I love seeing how things look after testing.
> 
> Does the PhotoEZ only do one color, or can you set it up to do more colors as well.
> 
> That's pretty nice


On the ezscreenprint.com site there is a video of a guy doing a two color print. Pretty cool to watch .

This link if of both videos. How to make the screen and the process.
Christopher Avalos

this link is of the two color process he used. He does two shirts in the video.
YouTube - PhotoEZ Shirt Tutorial Part3

Mark


----------



## 4fifteen (Feb 17, 2006)

This looks pretty cool!! I am thinking about getting the starter kit, as I think it seems like it would work great for doing samples and stuff like that, to see how designs look on shirts, before getting a big run done. I have a question... how do you dry/cure the shirts once you have printed them? Do you have to put them in the oven?


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm using a home iron right now. Takes a while but the alternatives are very expensive


----------



## KurtsShirts (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey, HeathenPeddler, when you say you're using a hand iron after screen printing just what exactly is the process? I've had experience with screen printing in the past (mostly on acrylics), but I'm trying to figure out what exactly it is you're doing and what you are using between the ink and iron.

Just curious because I just received my starter kit and I don't have a whole lot of experience printing directly on textiles. I also watched the video tutorials and I didn't see this finishing step anywhere. Is it because there's no setting agent in the Versa ink?


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm using the speedball textile inks. They need to be brought to 300 degrees in order to permanently set the ink on the shirt.

I use my oven, even though some use their heat press to do it. 

For me I just fold the shirt and lay it on a brand new sheet of tin foil and set the oven @ 315. I leave the shirt in for 2 minutes so the whole shirt achieves the 300 mark.

I haven't had any problems yet with them pealing of flaking.


----------



## KurtsShirts (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks majkthreads, but how do others use their heat press? Do they hold the heat platen just above the shirt? I know you can't actually touch the press to the printed area, so I'm curious as to how it's used. I have a large press and might want to use it instead of my oven, which I can't read the worn out numbers on the temp. gauge!


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't like the oven method, I only have one oven and that's for cooking the families meals. I heatset the ink (Versatex)with a hand iron on high heat with no steam. It takes 2-3 minutes to heatset and you have to keep the iron moving else it burns, but using that method I've not had a shirt go agley on me yet


----------



## EXile (Jan 12, 2007)

Yo heathen do you let the ink dry for about an hour and then use the iron? How soon do you use the iron? 
Thanks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

KurtsShirts said:


> I know you can't actually touch the press to the printed area, so I'm curious as to how it's used.


You can if you're using waterbased ink (which is the only time you'd use an iron or heat press to cure shirts). Direct heat, nothing in between the substrate and the heat source.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

I believe I read somewhere that you can use wax paper in between the press and the shirt.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

I use Versatex waterbased inks and let them dry for an hour before curing them or longer if I have the time.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Solmu said:


> You can if you're using waterbased ink (which is the only time you'd use an iron or heat press to cure shirts). Direct heat, nothing in between the substrate and the heat source.



Yes I have a buddy who uses a DTG printer and they use their heat press. He lays the press on the shirt, direct contact and then sets the ink that way.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

majkthreads said:


> Yes I have a buddy who uses a DTG printer and they use their heat press. He lays the press on the shirt, direct contact and then sets the ink that way.


Totally different system, but the same principle.


----------



## Isla_Print (Oct 12, 2006)

i was reading this thread..and i just found out why my ink was coming off after i washed it..

im using the versatex ink aswell..and everytime i washed the shirt i printed, the ink fades and bleeds...

but i just figured out why thats happening...thanks to this thread!

now im gonna try another print on a blank shirt using the stencilpro kit. lets see if curing the ink will solve my problem..?!!!

im using an iron cause i dont got a heat press


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

HeathenPeddler said:


> ...keep the iron moving else it burns, but using that method I've not had a shirt go agley on me yet


My shirts gang aft agley.


----------



## lady noir (May 15, 2007)

i have just recently used photo ez myself. did you find that it moved around easily since it has no frame? i ended up stapling it to a frame made of canvas stretchers which are super cheap. this also provides a barrier to protect unwanted ink from getting on your tee. also kept the screen more taught.


----------



## kel don (Nov 10, 2007)

i use stinsel adhesive in a spray can to keep it in place....i also have some that are taped to an old picture frame that i like better that the adhesive method... have printed several designs and with one i have printed more than 100 with no problems...


----------



## jrzy (Mar 16, 2008)

HeathenPeddler said:


> Here's my first halftone tee with photoez
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g44/Grimnirsalias/Picture033.jpg
> 
> ...



Hey Raven....I use photo EZ, but i'm new at it...how do you do the halftones?


----------



## EXile (Jan 12, 2007)

Has any1 tried the plastic frames from the ezscreenprint website? do they work alright?


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

are you guys using water based inks then?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I use water-based ink.... Permaset Aqua.
I also use cheap wooden frames from my local art supply store. I get the cheapest "framed-canvas" and then rip-off the canvas! LOL
Each frame costs me between .80 - 5.00.....a lot less expensive than "screenprinting" frames!!!

I tape the stencil to the frame(both sides) with "painters tape"....the blue kind.
And....everything "rinses off clean" without the tape coming off!!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

gaseousclay said:


> are you guys using water based inks then?


Both water based and plastisol works.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> I use water-based ink.... Permaset Aqua.
> I also use cheap wooden frames from my local art supply store. I get the cheapest "framed-canvas" and then rip-off the canvas! LOL
> Each frame costs me between .80 - 5.00.....a lot less expensive than "screenprinting" frames!!!
> 
> ...


good idea, i'll have to try that.



> Both water based and plastisol works.


my understanding of this (from reading other threads) is that plastisol requires extreme heat (like a heat tunnel or oven) to cure it properly, whereas, water based inks can air dry. aren't water based inks easier to work with?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

gaseousclay said:


> my understanding of this (from reading other threads) is that plastisol requires extreme heat (like a heat tunnel or oven) to cure it properly, whereas, water based inks can air dry. aren't water based inks easier to work with?


Yes, plastisol requires heat, but for a long lasting print, so does water based. Even inks that claim to be "air dry" still recommend heat setting to retain color and longevity. 

Water based are not really considered "easier" to work with. Most commercial printers charge more for water based printing because of the extra work. The main issue is ink drying in the screen. It's not going to be an issue if you are doing 1 or 2 prints but you'll have problems if you try to do many more than that.

Using a regular screen printing set up is a little easier, but if the PhotoEZ's get clogged up, you'll basically have to wash out the whole stencil, let it dry, then get back to work.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

splathead said:


> Yes, plastisol requires heat, but for a long lasting print, so does water based. Even inks that claim to be "air dry" still recommend heat setting to retain color and longevity.
> 
> Water based are not really considered "easier" to work with. Most commercial printers charge more for water based printing because of the extra work. The main issue is ink drying in the screen. It's not going to be an issue if you are doing 1 or 2 prints but you'll have problems if you try to do many more than that.
> 
> Using a regular screen printing set up is a little easier, but if the PhotoEZ's get clogged up, you'll basically have to wash out the whole stencil, let it dry, then get back to work.


ah, thanks for the clarification. I think the photoez website recommended using an iron to set the ink. since I don't have a heat tunnel I might try this method.

do you know if there are slightly fancier screenprinting kits out there worth looking in to? it doesn't have to be commercial grade but something that's relatively nice and affordable.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

gaseousclay said:


> do you know if there are slightly fancier screenprinting kits out there worth looking in to? it doesn't have to be commercial grade but something that's relatively nice and affordable.


Dick Blick and other art stores sells a Speedball starter screenprinting kit. If you eventually plan to go to a traditional screen printing setup, this is a good introduction. Comes with screen, emulsion, etc. to coat and expose your own screen.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

splathead said:


> Yes, plastisol requires heat, but for a long lasting print, so does water based. Even inks that claim to be "air dry" still recommend heat setting to retain color and longevity.


I just spoke with my co-worker who runs a screenprinting business out of his garage and he said for water based inks you could use wax paper and iron to cure the ink. good idea


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

any of you use a designer mat (which can be bought from Michaels) to fasten your screens to? I bought one cuz it was only $3 and it has a little bit of a gap.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

gaseousclay said:


> any of you use a designer mat (which can be bought from Michaels) to fasten your screens to? I bought one cuz it was only $3 and it has a little bit of a gap.


What is the exact name of this mat...so I can look it up on the net.


Right now, I use .80 - 2.00 wooden canvas frames...with the canvas "ripped" off of course.
...then, I tape the ez screens to the frame. on both sides)


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> What is the exact name of this mat...so I can look it up on the net.


it doesn't have a name. I bought it from Michaels and it just says "Designer Mat" on the plastic packaging. it's one of those acid free cardboard dealies


----------



## aries (Mar 18, 2007)

gaseousclay said:


> it doesn't have a name. I bought it from michaels and it just says "designer mat" on the plastic packaging. It's one of those acid free cardboard dealies


 lloks like a mat for a photo to me


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Too bad this is not plastic.....then it could be washed off with the screen still attached.....like the wooden frames. oh well.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

aries said:


> lloks like a mat for a photo to me


that's exactly what it is


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ashamutt said:


> Too bad this is not plastic.....then it could be washed off with the screen still attached.....like the wooden frames. oh well.


Carlos had mentioned in a previous post the availability of plastic frames from EZScreenPrint - Plastic Frames

However, you still would want to remove the screen from the frame for washing due to the tape.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

splathead said:


> Carlos had mentioned in a previous post the availability of plastic frames from EZScreenPrint - Plastic Frames
> 
> However, you still would want to remove the screen from the frame for washing due to the tape.


 
...I used the blue painters tape on my wodden frames..... wow...it didn't come off when washing! So, my screen is still ready to go!!! 


.....but , I am sure this will come off eventually.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

splathead said:


> Carlos had mentioned in a previous post the availability of plastic frames from EZScreenPrint - Plastic Frames
> 
> However, you still would want to remove the screen from the frame for washing due to the tape.


does anyone know if the plastic frame comes with the photoez starter kit? I suppose this would be much better than using the flimsy mat board I just bought, and it's cheap


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

gaseousclay said:


> does anyone know if the plastic frame comes with the photoez starter kit? I suppose this would be much better than using the flimsy mat board I just bought, and it's cheap


No it does not.

If you have a 99 cent store around, go buy a wooden (or metal) diploma size frame. Take out the glass and backboard and wala, a screen frame.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

From what I've seen there isn't any off contact. Another good thing with this system is that you can print on curved objects.


----------



## natescreenprints (Jul 20, 2011)

simple plastic frames work great. The starter kit now comes with one. I always just taped the PhotoEZ sheet straight to the shirt though to keep it from moving around. I am still able to print multiple shirts at a time.

I use speedball ink and blow dry it then use wax paper and an iron to cure it.

The image you did with the half tones looked great!


----------

